# Various projects



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Nothing to brag about, but here is a website link for some of the items I have turned. http://www.geocities.com/dastagg/WoodturningProjects.html As you can see, there are many pens that were made and most given as gifts or sold. I sold enought to keep myself supplied with more pen parts and wood. Most all of other turnings as you can see are Sweetgum as I live close to a pallet company and they throw blocks out and many are gum. Gum has some beautiful grains and are just wet enough for turning. I like making pens with the inlay of other woods and experimented with different methods in making them. Can click on any image to see a larger photo of same item.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I click on that page and get this
Sorry, this GeoCities site is currently unavailable.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Same problem here, SN...something about exceeding your data limit...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry, try again in a bit. It is working for me at this time. If I use it a lot, it exceeds a limit. Thats what you get for free. Thanks,


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WOW !!!!, Slipknot...beautiful work...and after my first lesson today, I now can fully appreciate what goes into work like that...

Kudos to ya....

Jim


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I'd never have burned up all that Sweetgum if I realized it looked so good! Nice work Slipknot.

Looks like you're getting the hang of it pretty good Jim!

Jeff


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got a long way to go , Jeff...I really didn't realize how complicated turning could be. Figured you stuck a stick on the lathe,rubbed it with a knife, and....'voilla"..sumthin beautiful would appear..Not so..not so...Loooong learning curve ahead and not enough time to soak it all up....but I'm tryin'....LOL


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Got a long way to go , Jeff...I really didn't realize how complicated turning could be. *Figured you stuck a stick on the lathe,rubbed it with a knife, and....'voilla"..sumthin beautiful would appear..Not so..not so..*.Loooong learning curve ahead and not enough time to soak it all up....but I'm tryin'....LOL


Ahhh...old geezer got reborn as grasshopper! LOL J/k of course but gives new meaning and drive to get up every day and make it better with another attempt.

Nice work slip knot! (finally got to see them)

Jim, get back to work and make some more sawdust! The more piles you make, the better you will get.

Rah! Rah! Cheerleading squad loves to see yalls work!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks all, First time my site has been locked out for too many uses. As of right now, it is again timed out, but should come back in a little while most likely. I started turning a few years ago and got sucked in to the hobby. Spent way more than I thought possible doing so, as I am a gadget freek. I have a midi lathe instead of a large one. I did have a large one years ago but did not use it and did not get into the lathe thing at that time but later got hooked. I love it. Great stress relief. I like to make something and get a finished product or at least finish the turnings all in a short time period. Don't have a lot of patience. Used to have a cabinet shop years ago but did so in early 80's and not much work going on at that time and got burnt out as was still very busy, but money was not there at that time. Anyway, I love the idea of this site and woodturning offered on it. Come on people, show more of your works as I know many others are doing this. Hope to get as good as Galvbay at turning. My tecnique is not what it should be, but getting better all the time. Learning the art of skewing instead of scraping and still slip from time to time, but comming along slowly.


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

Nice work slipknot. I have used a wood lathe just a couple of times since high school...Vic


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I finally got in. Those are some beautiful pieces you turned out. That sweetgum wood is not what I expected.


----------

